# Out of velvet?????



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just got a call from a reliable source that he saw 5 bucks together in his field. 3 of them were out of velvet and pretty nice sized 8 and 10 pointers. Said that he looked out his window when he saw white moving around the field. Grabbed the bi-nocs and spotted the racks. Has anyone ever heard of deer this soon being out of velvet? :! BC


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not likely. Sometimes the sun can play tricks on the eyes. I've seen it before too, where it looks like hard horn but it's not. If it was one, there would be the chance of a hormonal imbalance. However, there's no way there were three of them out of velvet a month or more early.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

That is pretty close to what I said but he swears up and down they were hard horns. Only thing I figured was that they were all related and all screwed up some how and it was genetics.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I saw a buck along the interstate wall taking a asphalt nap and he was in full velvet. That was yesterday.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with what has been posted - too early. I would think it was the angle or the sunlight like Magis mentioned that made it appear to be gone.

Usually it is around first week of September when I see hard racks around my area.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

What him said. too early


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

I just seen two whoppers tonight run right in front of me, one was a nice eight, and one a big ten in full velvet. Now i'm pumped, they were coming out of one of my spots.CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

I saw 3 yesterday off rt 250 btwn tappen and cadiz. all young and in velvet. 1st time i've seen fat racks outside of pics and tv. my son was with me for the trip and he quit counting at 25. they were moving all around harrison cty about 7:30-8 pm. I'M FEELIN ANXIOUS!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw 2 yesterday in field off of 71 and they both were still in velvet. Seeing them two bucks really gave me the itch to get out in the woods.

Ben


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Was down at Aep Sat and must have seen 5-6 bucks...all in velvet.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

This guy is from last week. Still full velvet...


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice buck!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, that is one heck of a buck. Looks like you have a lot to look forward to this season.

Ben


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I saw a nice ten monday while wading and he was still in full velvet


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

mine are still in velvet


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Finally 1st confirmed partial hard horn sighting. Won't be long and rubs will be starting to show up.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

the buck i had on cam yesterday was still in full velvet, im beginning to wonder if he's going to ever lose it


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

A guy at work sent me this one a few days ago. I can't wait. 30 more days!!!!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=28035&ppuser=5085


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 23, 2007)

Did someone say horns?

Hey littleking...remember me?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I saw a dead buck laying in the ditch on the side of the road yesterday. Still in full velvet.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Josey Wales said:


> Did someone say horns?
> 
> Hey littleking...remember me?


sure do, whats up?!


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Saw 2 with hard horns on a Little Miami float on Thursday. One a small 6 the other a decent 8. The 6 was white, and the 8 had a reddish tint to the antlers.

Rich


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

saw a huge buck out of velvet and a younger 1 still covered


----------



## Muskieman96 (Jul 6, 2007)

I finally saw a decent buck Friday night that appeared to be hard horned, but just 3 days prior, saw a batchelor group of three that were all still in velvet. Got the itch bad this year - the opening day countdown has begun!!!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have at least 3 bucks everyday and night on my trail cams. Total of around 6 or 8 total that are different. All of them are in velvet still. But had a bushy tail hunter down on Sat and he spotted one out of velvet. Should not be long thats for sure. I would like to see who can post up a pic of a fresh rub 1st and see where they are located. :!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw a decent 8 in a field just outside of Hilliard last week. He was out of velvet.


----------

